# NO SEAMING Baby / Toddlers Easter Pinafore Dress - Knit



## oge designs

This sweet little classic Pinafore dress has absolutely no seaming! Dress bodice comes with two options, plus Charts for the hemline and Bodice. You could also knit this in plain stocking stitch, with no fair isle, which would be suitable for the Beginner knitter. If knitted in soft cotton could be worn as a little summer dress, add a t-shirt, or blouse to make the perfect little Easter dress!! Knits up beautifully in soft wool. Very versatile pattern which, could also be worn as a tunic top when bub outgrows the dress.

Available on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luv-u-forever-pinafore-dress
Cost Australian Dollars $5.00 (about $3.61 US)

Sizes 0-3 months -- 3-9 months -- 9-12 months -- 12  24 months


----------



## PointySticksNStones

Love this.


----------



## skinny minnie

Thank you. Have my copy. What brand wool is it and did you purchase in Aust. Thank you Marg


----------



## Bobglory

I love it. Of course I had to buy it.

Gigi


----------



## Katsch

Very beautiful


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Lovely dress.


----------



## dannyjack

What a beautiful dress!


----------



## run4fittness

Pretty jumper!


----------



## kmangal16

Oh my!!! Another beautiful pattern. Just have to buy it, right now.

DONE :-D


----------



## kgreen

I need it in 2T. Is there a way to lengthen it? I would love to make it. Thanks!


----------



## jenven

Beautiful. Just sad that my youngest granddaughter is 3 and the next grandchild due this month is a boy. I just had to let you know how gorgeous your pattern looks x


----------



## jmcret05

Lovely dress! Would be nice for Valentine's Day in red and white.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime

Very cute


----------



## Patian

Absolutely adorable - I always love your patterns! Off to Ravelry I go . . .


----------



## mollyannhad

its gorgeous!


----------



## Nancyn

Had oracle. Wish my GD was little again!


----------



## Maxine1944

Fabulous! Fair Isle is wonderful! I urge anyone who has not tried it to do so. It is like painting with yarn and the result is very beautiful just as the pictures show.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Adorable little dress!


----------



## jonibee

Both are so sweet and adorable..


----------



## jaml

So neat!


----------



## Island Sue

Very beautiful dress pattern


----------



## Sandiego

I love it! It is sooooo sweet! ;0)


----------



## Susan Marie

Beautiful dresses!


----------



## Dor

very nice, great job


----------



## tat'sgran

Another darling dress that is so versatile. You never cease to amaze me with the unique designs.. sure wish I had wee ones to knit for..Love it! xo wendy


----------



## canuckle49

Very sweet ! &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chocolate lover

So sweet


----------



## riversong200

That's darling! Wish I had some little girls to knit for.


----------



## bettyirene

So precious.


----------



## oge designs

The pink dress is in Debbie Bliss Cashmerino, the Oatmeal and mauve is in Cloudborn Fibres, avaiable through Craftsy, and is a lovely soft yarn, would recommend this. Thanks for your support.



skinny minnie said:


> Thank you. Have my copy. What brand wool is it and did you purchase in Aust. Thank you Marg


----------



## oge designs

This pattern would not be difficult to lengthen, you would just need to knit more rows after the final decreases, before you commence the bodice shaping.


kgreen said:


> I need it in 2T. Is there a way to lengthen it? I would love to make it. Thanks!


----------



## oge designs

I agree whole-heartedly ... however, it appears not too many knitters really enjoy this form of knitting, I am trying to encourage them 


Maxine1944 said:


> Fabulous! Fair Isle is wonderful! I urge anyone who has not tried it to do so. It is like painting with yarn and the result is very beautiful just as the pictures show.


----------



## oge designs

Thank you all for your feedback, and support, greatly appreciated


----------



## Red Robin

The most adorable little pinafore I have ever seen.
It is beautiful


----------



## norita willadsen

Those are so darling. Wish I had little ones to knit for. By the time my grandchildren get married and start having babies, I will probable be unable to knit.


----------



## yogandi

Very pretty dress> Great job!


----------



## Rainebo

Oh, my! How sugary-sweet is this darling pinafore?!!! Love it!


----------



## Gypsycream

Very, very pretty


----------



## grammylynn

Adorable! 

This is precious and I am interested in purchasing and adapting to my granddaughter who just outgrew the largest size unless you are planning to write another for the larger size kids out there? I would purchase the newer pattern as I am not good at adapting 24 mos to 4T and up. One granddaughter is small boned and the other is large so need to adjust more than length on the larger dress.

Seems to be lots of interest in larger sizes as well. No wonder it is so cute and your color choices are perfect.


----------



## Starr Bright

All the adjectives have already been used to tell you how much we love your Pinafore. Both designs are lovely, but your knitting is what really makes the pinafores so special!


----------



## Jeanie L

How adorable...


----------



## stevieland

Absolute perfection as always! Each one of your patterns is more precious than the next. I love the balance of the colorwork and texture. You are truly an artist. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitNorth

Beautiful little dress. Thank you!


----------



## hennie

Another stunner Vera.


----------



## knitting4friends

grammylynn said:


> Adorable!
> 
> This is precious and I am interested in purchasing and adapting to my granddaughter who just outgrew the largest size unless you are planning to write another for the larger size kids out there? I would purchase the newer pattern as I am not good at adapting 24 mos to 4T and up. One granddaughter is small boned and the other is large so need to adjust more than length on the larger dress.
> 
> Seems to be lots of interest in larger sizes as well. No wonder it is so cute and your color choices are perfect.


Yes, I, too am interested in larger sizes!


----------



## kimmyz

One of the cutest baby girl jumpers I've seen. LOVE your color combos. So soft and feminine looking. Bravo! No seams = Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## yona

So pretty, boy, would I love to make this for my GD.


----------



## RosD

So beautiful, I love it. ????


----------



## Nelmaridekock

I thought that all patterns were free? That is why I registered.


----------



## StellasKnits

Nelmaridekock said:


> I thought that all patterns were free? That is why I registered.


No, all patterns here in the Designer's Pattern shop are not free. This section is for paid and free patterns.

~moderator


----------



## Gypsycream

That's the most adorable dress I've seen!


----------

